# Errore emersione di ati-drivers.

## makaveli87

Ho Xorg 7.0-r1

sto cercando di installare i driver ati (per la prima volta) ma:

```

tux makaveli # emerge ati-drivers

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 to /

>>> checking ebuild checksums ;-)

>>> checking auxfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking miscfile checksums ;-)

>>> checking ati-driver-installer-8.21.7-i386.run ;-)

 * Determining the location of the kernel source code

 * Found kernel source directory:

 *     /usr/src/linux

 * Found sources for kernel version:

 *     2.6.17-gentoo-r4

 * Checking for MTRR support enabled ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Checking for AGP support enabled ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]

 * Checking for DRM support disabled ...                                                                                                     [ ok ]

 * X11 implementation is xorg-x11.

>>> Unpacking source...

 * Unpacking Ati drivers ...                                                                                                                 [ ok ]

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 ...

 * Building the DRM module...

make: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4'

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agp3.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/nvidia-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.o

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_init':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:8173: warning: implicit declaration of function `pm_register'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: In function `__fgl_agp_cleanup':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:8183: warning: implicit declaration of function `pm_unregister_all'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/agpgart_be.c:6077: warning: 'ati_gart_base' defined but not used

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/i7505-agp.o

  CC [M]  /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:162:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.h:267:5: warning: "FIREGL_VMA_INFO" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:228: error: syntax error before string constant

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:228: warning: type defaults to `int' in declaration of `MODULE_PARM'

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:228: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:228: warning: data definition has no type or storage class

In file included from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drm_proc.h:41,

                 from /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:333:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:561:5: warning: "__HAVE_VBL_IRQ" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:664:5: warning: "__HAVE_VBL_IRQ" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/drmP.h:936:5: warning: "__HAVE_SG" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:407:5: warning: "FIREGL_VMA_INFO" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:425:5: warning: "FIREGL_VMA_INFO" is not defined

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_open':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:530: warning: assignment discards qualifiers from pointer target type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_putminor':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:579: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:581: warning: `inter_module_unregister' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:564)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `firegl_stub_register':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:601: warning: `inter_module_register' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:563)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:632: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: At top level:

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3509: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3510: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3511: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3512: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3513: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3514: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3515: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3516: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3518: warning: initialization from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3528: warning: function declaration isn't a prototype

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `test_inter_module_interface':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3594: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3600: warning: `inter_module_put' is deprecated (declared at include/linux/module.h:567)

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_agp_allocate_memory_phys_list':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3858: warning: passing arg 3 of pointer to function makes integer from pointer without a cast

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_agp_bind_memory':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3897: warning: passing arg 1 of pointer to function from incompatible pointer type

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c: In function `__ke_agp_unbind_memory':

/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.c:3910: warning: passing arg 1 of pointer to function from incompatible pointer type

make[1]: *** [/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod/firegl_public.o] Error 1

make: *** [_module_/var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/work/common/lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4'

 * DRM module not built

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1

>>> Install ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 into /var/tmp/portage/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1/image/ category x11-drivers

 * Installing fglrx module

install: impossibile fare stat di `fglrx.ko': No such file or directory

!!! ERROR: x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_install

  ebuild.sh, line 1013:   Called src_install

  ati-drivers-8.21.7-r1.ebuild, line 182:   Called linux-mod_src_install

  linux-mod.eclass, line 497:   Called die

!!! doins fglrx.ko failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

tux makaveli #

```

----------

## .:chrome:.

hai forse GCC-4.x o glibc-2.4.x?

----------

## kingrebound

ti consiglio di installare i driver instabili,come a' stato consigliato anche a me in questo post https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-477122-highlight-.html

ciao

----------

## makaveli87

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> hai forse GCC-4.x o glibc-2.4.x?

 

```

makaveli@tux ~ $ emerge --info

Portage 2.1-r2 (default-linux/x86/2006.0, gcc-3.4.6, glibc-2.3.6-r4, 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.17-gentoo-r4 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1900+

Gentoo Base System version 1.6.14

app-admin/eselect-compiler: [Not Present]

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r1

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r5

dev-util/ccache:     [Not Present]

dev-util/confcache:  [Not Present]

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.12

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.59-r6

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.13-r3

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.22

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.11-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/java-config/vms/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoconfig distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ ftp://ftp.unina.it/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo "

LANG="it_IT.UTF-8"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --delete-after --stats --timeout=180 --exclude='/distfiles' --exclude='/local' --exclude='/packages'"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="x86 3dnow X aac alsa apache2 apm arts avi berkdb bitmap-fonts cairo cdr cli crypt cups dbus directfb dlloader dri dv dvd eds emboss encode esd fbcon firefox foomaticdb fortran gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk gtk2 hal ieee1394 imlib ipv6 isdnlog jpeg libcaca libg++ libwww mad matroska mikmod mmx motif mp3 mpeg ncurses nls nptl nptlonly ogg opengl oss pam pcre pdf pdflib perl png pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime readline reflection sdl session spell spl sse ssl tcpd truetype truetype-fonts type1-fonts udev vorbis wifi xml xmms xorg xv xvid zlib elibc_glibc input_devices_keyboard input_devices_mouse kernel_linux linguas_it userland_GNU video_cards_radeon video_cards_fglrx"

Unset:  CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

makaveli@tux ~ $

```

Aggiungo (prima di provare i driver instabili .27.) che non ho aggiunto la USE flag fglrx quando compilai X, ma l'ho aggiunta dopo.. se però provo a ricompilare X vuole emergere prima i drivers ati..

----------

## .:chrome:.

è strano... hanno molto l'aspetto degli errori che produce GCC4 quando trova codice non scritto come vuole lui...

fai una prova, anche se sono già quasi sicuro del fallimento... togli -fomit-frame-pointer dalle CFLAGS e vedi cosa succede

----------

## makaveli87

Non cambia niente... vabbè.. emergo gli unstable..al massimo li toglierò!

----------

## klaimath

Ciao,

ho avuto anche io problemi con gli ati-drivers, non più di un 5 giorni fa, ed ho risolto in questo modo.

Premetto che l'errore mi saltava fuori mentre emergevo il server grafico.

Dunque per prima cosa ho mascherato il pacchetto ati-drivers

```

nano -w /etc/portage/portage.keywords

x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86

```

in modo da forzarlo ad installare il pacchetto instabile (8.27.10-r1) e finire la compilazione di xorg. Al sucessivo riavvio, visto che l'accellerazione grafica non andava mi sono limitato a scaricare il pacchetto ati-versione_del_driver.run (la 8.27.10) da sito della ati e da console ho dato i seguenti comandi:

```

eselect opengl set xorg-x11

sh ./cartalla_con_il_binario_ati/ati_versione_scaricata.run

env-update && source /etc/profile

eselect opengl set ati

```

per risolvere completamente il problema.

Tieni presente che:

1) devi fare tutto da console e senza Xserver in funzione 

2) devi fare un installazione normale dei driver non creare pacchetti o fare un installazione in modalità esperto.

Questa è la sezione relativa alla ati del mio xorg.con 

```

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "RV280 5961"

  BusID        "2:0:0"

  Driver       "fglrx"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  #Option       "NoDDC"

  Option       "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

  Option       "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

  Option       "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x06419064"

  Option       "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

  Option       "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

  Option       "no_accel"                   "no"

  Option       "no_dri"                     "no"

  Option       "UseFastTLS"                 "0"

  Option       "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

  Option       "CenterMode"                 "off"

  Option       "mtrr"                       "off"

  Option       "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

  Option       "VideoOverlay"               "on"

  Option       "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

  Option       "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

  Option       "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

  Option       "FSAAScale"                  "1"

  Option       "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

  Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

  Option       "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

  Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "off"

  Option       "KernelModuleParm"           "maxlockedmem=128"

VendorName   "ATI"

EndSection

```

Spero di averti aiutato in qualche modo.

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## makaveli87

Ho emerso i driver 8.27 e vanno.

Mi dice direct rendering yes

Che punteggio dovrei fare per saper se tutto va bene??

Comunque una cosa che funziona in più c'è: Le gDesklets finalmente hanno le trasparenze che prima non andavano!!

PS:

avete qualche wiki/sito in cui c'è una guida per configurarla al meglio?

----------

## kingrebound

io mi sono basato su questo wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers

se per punteggio intendi frame per secondo ecco il mio ...16125 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3224.906 FPS  con una ati x300

ciao

----------

## makaveli87

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> io mi sono basato su questo wiki http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers
> 
> se per punteggio intendi frame per secondo ecco il mio ...16125 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3224.906 FPS  con una ati x300
> 
> ciao

 

Proprio quello cercavo!

2000 frames al secondo allora vanno bene per una vecchia 8500....

Ho notato però che l'accelerazione è attiva (cioè.. da terminale capisco che è attiva) solo da root, non da utente normale!

Cioè:

```

tux makaveli # glxinfo |grep direct

direct rendering: Yes

tux makaveli # glxgears

10321 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2050.700 FPS

Pipe rotta

tux makaveli # exit

makaveli@tux ~ $ glxinfo |grep direct

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

direct rendering: No

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

makaveli@tux ~ $ glxgears

libGL error: failed to open DRM: Operation not permitted

libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering

688 frames in 6.7 seconds = 102.168 FPS

X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).

makaveli@tux ~ $

```

----------

## makaveli87

comunque.. questo è il mio xorg.conf relativo alla parte grafica

Lo posto perchè ho notato che ci sono "duplicati" della scheda video ....

```

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "Philips 190V"

   HorizSync    30.0 - 83.0

   VertRefresh  56.0 - 76.0

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   Option       "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

   Option       "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

   Option       "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "vga"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

   Identifier  "Ati Radeon 8500LE"

   Driver      "radeon"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "Ati Radeon 8500LE"

   Monitor    "Philips 190V"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     8

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

   Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

   EndSubSection

EndSection

```

----------

## kingrebound

hai aggiunto l'utente al gruppo video?

```

gpasswd -a <utente> video

```

oppure aggiungi in fondo a tutto xorg.conf

```

Section "DRI"

     Mode         0666

EndSection

```

----------

## klaimath

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Proprio quello cercavo!
> 
> 2000 frames al secondo allora vanno bene per una vecchia 8500....
> ...

 

Come sarebbe a dire 2000 FPS con una vecchia 8500 ?????????????????????????

Io con una 9200 arrivo a 1100 se tutto va bene. 

Come, cosa, quando, perchè, che hai combinato ?

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## makaveli87

 *klaimath wrote:*   

>  *makaveli87 wrote:*   
> 
> Proprio quello cercavo!
> 
> 2000 frames al secondo allora vanno bene per una vecchia 8500....
> ...

 

boh...

```

makaveli@tux ~ $ glxgears

10305 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2060.820 FPS

10307 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2053.963 FPS

10275 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2042.083 FPS

Pipe rotta

makaveli@tux ~ $

```

----------

## klaimath

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

>  *klaimath wrote:*    *makaveli87 wrote:*   
> 
> Proprio quello cercavo!
> 
> 2000 frames al secondo allora vanno bene per una vecchia 8500....
> ...

 

rosico come un mulo.

potresti gentilmente postare l'output di questi  comandi ?

```

glxinfo

dmesg | grep agp

dmesg | grep fglrx

```

grazie 

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## makaveli87

Senza gdesklets guadagno un po'....

```

makaveli@tux ~ $ glxgears

11992 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2398.261 FPS

11958 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2391.545 FPS

11380 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2275.820 FPS

Pipe rotta

```

comunque:

```

#glxinfo

makaveli@tux ~ $ glxinfo

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read,

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe, GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier,

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float,

    GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 8500 DDR Generic

OpenGL version string: 1.3.1091 (X4.3.0-8.27.6)

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, GL_ARB_point_parameters,

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar,

    GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat,

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_blend, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object,

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_element_array,

    GL_ATI_envmap_bumpmap, GL_ATI_fragment_shader, GL_ATI_map_object_buffer,

    GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3, GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once,

    GL_ATI_vertex_array_object, GL_ATI_vertex_attrib_array_object,

    GL_ATI_vertex_streams, GL_ATIX_texture_env_combine3,

    GL_ATIX_texture_env_route, GL_ATIX_vertex_shader_output_point_size,

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate,

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint,

    GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays,

    GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal,

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color,

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texgen_reflection, GL_EXT_texture3D,

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map,

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine,

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic,

    GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp,

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array,

    GL_EXT_vertex_shader, GL_HP_occlusion_test, GL_NV_blend_square,

    GL_NV_occlusion_query, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_SGI_color_matrix,

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp,

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x2b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0 16 16 16 16  1 0 Slow

0x2f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x30 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x31 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

0x32 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  0  0  0  0  0  1 0 None

makaveli@tux ~ $

```

```

makaveli@tux ~ $ dmesg | grep agp

Linux agpgart interface v0.101 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected VIA KT266/KY266x/KT333 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

```

```

makaveli@tux ~ $ dmesg | grep fglrx

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 680 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 8.27.10 [Jul 27 2006] on minor 0

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] total      GART = 134217728

[fglrx] free       GART = 118222848

[fglrx] max single GART = 118222848

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 59764736

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 49278976

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 49278976

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] total      GART = 134217728

[fglrx] free       GART = 118222848

[fglrx] max single GART = 118222848

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 59764736

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 49278976

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 49278976

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] total      GART = 134217728

[fglrx] free       GART = 118222848

[fglrx] max single GART = 118222848

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 59764736

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 49278976

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 49278976

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] total      GART = 134217728

[fglrx] free       GART = 118222848

[fglrx] max single GART = 118222848

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 59764736

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 49278976

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 49278976

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

[fglrx] Internal AGP support requested, but kernel AGP support active.

[fglrx] Have to use kernel AGP support to avoid conflicts.

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000217 (hardware caps of chipset)

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000314 (selected caps)

[fglrx] total      GART = 134217728

[fglrx] free       GART = 118222848

[fglrx] max single GART = 118222848

[fglrx] total      LFB  = 59764736

[fglrx] free       LFB  = 49278976

[fglrx] max single LFB  = 49278976

[fglrx] total      Inv  = 0

[fglrx] free       Inv  = 0

[fglrx] max single Inv  = 0

[fglrx] total      TIM  = 0

```

----------

## klaimath

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> #glxinfo
> ...

 

Le sole differenze che mi balzano aglii occhio sono i 128MB di apertura agp (per caso hai una scheda con 256mb ?) contro i 64MB miei e l'agp 4x tuo contro l'8x mio. 

Bho non so che dire. (rosiko come un mulo e basta).

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## kingrebound

probabilmente lo avrai gia fatto,ma prova a controllare la verione dei driver,ed eventualmente aggiornali,e riguarda il wiki..magari trovi qualcosa di utile

cercando in giro ho letto di radeon 9200 con questi risultati

11504 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2300.800 FPS

----------

## klaimath

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> probabilmente lo avrai gia fatto,ma prova a controllare la verione dei driver,ed eventualmente aggiornali,e riguarda il wiki..magari trovi qualcosa di utile
> 
> cercando in giro ho letto di radeon 9200 con questi risultati
> 
> 11504 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2300.800 FPS

 

i driver li ho provati tutti partendo dagli 8.24.7 (mi pare) per arrivare agli 8.28.8 ma le prestazioni non sono mai cambate. può essere che li installo con l'installar ATI dato che da emerge non mi funziona mai ?

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## makaveli87

La mia scheda ha 64 MB di ram

----------

## kingrebound

in che senso non funzionano con emerge ?ti da errore di compilazione?

----------

## klaimath

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> in che senso non funzionano con emerge ?ti da errore di compilazione?

 

no non parte il 3d emergendo i driver. 

non serve neanche dare env-update e eselect e neanche dare eselect prima tanto non va in ogni caso mentre installando la stessa versione ma dal binario ati il 3d parte. 

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## RollsAppleTree

I driver ati in portage sono un pò biricchini, a volte...

ecco la mia esperienza:

Ho installato i driver stabili ---> X non partiva

Ho smascherato la versione subito dopo la stabile --> kernel panic (   :Shocked:  )

Cercando su google ho scoperto che la mia scheda (una ati x200 IGP con 128 di mem dedicata e possibilità di altri 128 di condivisa) mandava in kernel panic il sistema se non la "espandi" con i restanti 128 condivisi (quindi in modalità UMA + Wieport)

Adesso funziona tutto   :Smile: 

Prova a smanettare un pò o a lurkare ....

----------

## klaimath

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> I driver ati in portage sono un pò biricchini, a volte...
> 
> ecco la mia esperienza:
> 
> Ho installato i driver stabili ---> X non partiva
> ...

 

Lurkare, se intendi leggere i messaggi, sto lurkando da circa 6 mesi e in quanto allo smanettare a sto punto non saprei dove ne in che parte del kernel  :Sad: 

qualche idea ??

Fino adesso ho tentato:

1) emersione dei driver instabili (no 3d)

2) emersione dei driver stabili (no 3d)

3) installazione binari ati  instabili (si 3d ma con 1000fps scarsi)

4) installazione binari stabili (si 3d ma con 1000fps scarsi)

5) no supporto xgl ... ogni volta che ci provo devo riformattare e le live con xgl (es Kororaa) non partono

Mi manca da fare il sesto tentativo, ovvero comprare una Nvidia, ma fino a Mercoledi non posso.

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## kingrebound

guardati questa guida,http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers,segui tutti i passaggi....

da quello che hai scritto prima hai dimenticato alcuni passaggi(tipo modifica xorg..).

consiglio personale:emergi i driver mascherati.

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi manca da fare il sesto tentativo, ovvero comprare una Nvidia, ma fino a Mercoledi non posso. 
> 
> 

 

PS:a suo tempo ho avuto nvidia,ma il procedimento di installazione non era poi cosi differente da quello ati...in fondo si tratta sempre di lanciare uno script e controllare kernel e roba varia....CREDO(e ne sono quasi certo)che la preferenza generale per nvidia sia dovuta al fatto che questi signori rilasciano driver free al contrario di ati....

ciao

----------

## klaimath

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> guardati questa guida,http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ATI_Drivers,segui tutti i passaggi....
> 
> da quello che hai scritto prima hai dimenticato alcuni passaggi(tipo modifica xorg..).
> 
> consiglio personale:emergi i driver mascherati.
> ...

 

ciao 

modifica a xorg dove ?

----------

## kingrebound

nella section device devi sostituire i driver "non ricordo quali" con fglrx...comunque sul wiki che ti ho postato prima è spiegato tutto molto bene....inoltre all'inizio del topic ho postato il mioxorg.conf...dagli un occhio

ciao

----------

## RollsAppleTree

 *Kingrebound wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ....CREDO(e ne sono quasi certo)che la preferenza generale per nvidia sia dovuta al fatto che questi signori rilasciano driver free al contrario di ati....
> 
> 

 

Free è una parola grossa .... sono binari, chiusi e proprietari proprio come quelli ATI ...

----------

## klaimath

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> nella section device devi sostituire i driver "non ricordo quali" con fglrx...comunque sul wiki che ti ho postato prima è spiegato tutto molto bene....inoltre all'inizio del topic ho postato il mioxorg.conf...dagli un occhio
> 
> ciao

 

a si in quel senso si. credevo ci fosse altro.

dici che questa sezione device può andare bene ?

```

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "RV280 5961"

  BusID        "2:0:0"

  Driver       "fglrx"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  #Option       "NoDDC"

  Option       "ScreenOverlap"              "0"

  Option       "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x06419064"

  Option       "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x06419064"

  Option       "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

  Option       "CapabilitiesEx"             "0x00000000"

  Option       "no_accel"                   "no"

  Option       "no_dri"                     "no"

  Option       "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

  Option       "CenterMode"                 "off"

  Option       "mtrr"                       "off"

  Option       "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

  Option       "VideoOverlay"               "on"

  Option       "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

  Option       "PseudoColorVisuals"         "off"

  Option       "FSAAEnable"                 "no"

  Option       "FSAAScale"                  "1"

  Option       "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

  Option       "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

  Option       "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

  Option       "UseFastTLS"                 "1"

  Option       "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "off"

  Option       "KernelModuleParm"           "maxlockedmem=128"

VendorName   "ATI"

EndSection

```

ciao

----------

## klaimath

 *makaveli87 wrote:*   

> La mia scheda ha 64 MB di ram

 

quanto rosikooooooooooooooooooooo  :Sad:   :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## kingrebound

questa è la mia section device..

```

Section "Device" 

   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   VendorName  "Unknown"

   BoardName   "Unknown"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   # unsupported card

    #VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

   Identifier  "My Video Card"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

   Driver      "fglrx"

EndSection 

```

----------

## klaimath

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> questa è la mia section device..
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Device" 
> ...

 

niente da fare. ho provato con le tue impostazioni ma non mi schiodo da 1036 fps

Stavo però notando che "emerge --search ati-drivers" ritorna questo risultato

```

*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.27.10-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 56,272 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:       ATI

```

che è abbastanza categorico nel descrivere i chipset supportati. 

La mia scheda ha il chipeset RV280, non è che non è pienamente supportata ?

Vorrei qualche parere prima di provare ad aggiungere il chipset al binario.

[/url]

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## klaimath

 *kingrebound wrote:*   

> questa è la mia section device..
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Device" 
> ...

 

niente da fare. ho provato con le tue impostazioni ma non mi schiodo da 1036 fps

Stavo però notando che "emerge --search ati-drivers" ritorna questo risultato

```

*  x11-drivers/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 8.27.10-r1

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 56,272 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.ati.com

      Description:   Ati precompiled drivers for r350, r300, r250 and r200 chipsets

      License:       ATI

```

che è abbastanza categorico nel descrivere i chipset supportati. 

La mia scheda ha il chipeset RV280, non è che non è pienamente supportata ?

Vorrei qualche parere prima di provare ad aggiungere il chipset al binario.

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

## kingrebound

guardando sul sito della ati fino all'8.22.5 la 9200 è supportata...quelli successivi non lo so...magari prova con quelli..

ci sono anche nel portage,mascherati per x86

ciao

----------

## Sephirot

 *klaimath wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> ho avuto anche io problemi con gli ati-drivers, non più di un 5 giorni fa, ed ho risolto in questo modo.
> 
> Premetto che l'errore mi saltava fuori mentre emergevo il server grafico.
> ...

 

Scusate se mi intrometto:

ho eseguito le tue istruzioni ma non riesco a far andare l'accellerazione 3D (direct rendering: no). Ho una radeon mobility 9700 con xorg 7.0-r1, ho emerso i driver instabili, installato quelli scaricati dal sito ATI e compilato il kernel come suggeriva la guida, ma anche dopo aver caricato i moduli agpgart, intel_agp e fglrx non ne vuole sapere di darmi l'accellerazione 3D.

Questo e' il mio xorg.conf:

```

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "My_layout"

        Screen             "My_screen"

        InputDevice    "My_keyboard"

        InputDevice    "My_mouse"

        Option      "DontZoom" "true"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        #Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "drm"

        Load  "i2c"

        Load  "bitmap"

        Load  "ddc"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "int10"

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "vbe"

        Load  "dbe"

        SubSection "extmod"

        Option      "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "My_keyboard"

        Driver      "kbd"

        Option      "CoreKeyboard"

        Option      "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option      "XkbModel" "pc104"

        Option      "XkbLayout" "us"

        Option      "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

        Option          "XkbOptions" "compose:menu"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "My_mouse"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "CorePointer"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "Protocol" "ImPS/2"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

## Xorg-X11

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "My_monitor"

        Option      "DPMS"

EndSection

## Ati-driver

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "ATI Proprietary Driver"

        Option      "ModelName" "Generic Autodetecting Monitor"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

## Xorg-X11

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "My_radeon"

        Driver      "radeon"

        Option      "NoAccel" "false"

        Option      "no_dri" "no"

        Option          "backingstore"  "true"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

## Ati-driver

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "FSAAEnable" "on"

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "off"

        Option      "OpenGLOverlay" "on"

        Option      "OverlayOnCRTC2" "0"

        Option      "Centermode" "off"

        Option      "DesktopSetup" "clone"

        Option      "ForceMonitors" "crt1,tv,lvds"

EndSection

## Xorg-X11

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "My_screen"

        Device     "My_radeon"

        Monitor    "My_monitor"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Visual    "TrueColor"

                Modes    "1280x960"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

## Ati-driver

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

                Modes    "1280x960"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite"      "true"

EndSection
```

Mi sono perso qualcosa?

----------

## klaimath

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> Section "Extensions"
> ...

 

Il Composite disattiva il 3d.

Saluti

Adriano

----------

## Sephirot

anche togliendolo niente direct rendering  :Sad: 

----------

## kingrebound

hai inserito nel make.conf VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx" se usi i driver close?oppure radeon se usi quelli del kernel?

se usi i driver fglrx nel xorg.conf sostituisci driver radeon con fglrx....

inoltre controlla se la scheda è supportata dai drivers .

guarda la guida ,cosi vedi se hai fatto tutti i passaggi.

ciao

----------

## Sephirot

E' ufficiale: sto sclerando   :Very Happy: 

Allora la guida la seguo, ma pare che la mia scheda (ATI radeon mobility 9700) non sia supportata dai driver ufficiali come leggevo qui https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.27.10.html .

Quindi come leggevo nella guida se una scheda non e' supportata devo fare un downgrade di xorg alla versione 6.8 (cosa che non ho nessuna intenzione di fare). Devo rassegnarmi a non avere l'accellerazione 3D?

----------

## kingrebound

installa una versione piu vecchia dei driver...tipo la 8.22.5

se guardi su packages.gentoo.org,e cerchi ati-drivers trovi la lista dei drivers del portage.

ciao

----------

## klaimath

 *Sephirot wrote:*   

> E' ufficiale: sto sclerando  
> 
> Allora la guida la seguo, ma pare che la mia scheda (ATI radeon mobility 9700) non sia supportata dai driver ufficiali come leggevo qui https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.27.10.html .
> 
> Quindi come leggevo nella guida se una scheda non e' supportata devo fare un downgrade di xorg alla versione 6.8 (cosa che non ho nessuna intenzione di fare). Devo rassegnarmi a non avere l'accellerazione 3D?

 

in alternativa puoi sempre provare ad usare la http://www.gentoo.it/doc/ati-radeon-faq.html, editare il binario e aggiungere il tuo chip a quelli supportati.

Tratto dalle faq.

4.41   La scheda video non viene riconosciuta dal driver

Ci sono un paio di cose da provare. La prima è di sovrascrivere l'autoriconoscimento del chipset che viene eseguito da X ogni volta che parte. Si può fare questo aggiungendo una linea come:

```

ChipID 0x4e48

```

nella sezione "Device" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Sostituire "4e48" con l'ID del PCI della scheda che si vuole che X riconosca. L'esempio usa l'ID per una R9800 Pro. Si può trovare una lista completa di ID PCI ATI su http://pci-ids.ucw.cz/iii//?i=1002.

La seconda cosa da provare se la scheda possiede un ID non standard, è di editare la parte binaria del driver e provare ad aggiungerlo. Per maggiori informazioni guardare il post di ohoiza (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-73260-postdays-0-postorder-asc-start-25.html), e questo post (http://www.rage3d.com/board/showpost.php?p=1333556673&amp;postcount=9). Si può provare ad usare fgrlrx_binary_edit per eseguire l'editing.

Saluti

Klaimath

----------

